# Decent Tom this morning



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

got him on my friends 100 acre farm in Adams County. Could hear him clucking close but just on top of a ridge that I was hunting. He wouldn’t come in sight to my soft clucks...... but me scratching the leaves got him in sight at 25 yards. 20.5 lbs, 9 inch beard. Having hunted this prime low pressure farm for 3 years, after hunting public land for 10......, public land birds and all the hunters is soooo much more difficult.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

nicely done


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Harry1959 said:


> got him on my friends 100 acre farm in Adams County. Could hear him clucking close but just on top of a ridge that I was hunting. He wouldn’t come in sight to my soft clucks...... but me scratching the leaves got him in sight at 25 yards. 20.5 lbs, 9 inch beard. Having hunted this prime low pressure farm for 3 years, after hunting public land for 10......, public land birds and all the hunters is soooo much more difficult.


Great Tom ,Harry! One down one to go??!?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congratulations on the bird.


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

Congratulations indeed.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the congrats. Plan to primarily take my buddy back to get him one. I plan to take grandpa’s old model 37 Winchester 20 gauge single barrel. The last game I killed with it was my 1st squirrel 50 years ago. It still shoots a great pattern with #6 at 25 yards. I think 6 lead shot should have enough energy at 25 yards? Winchester high brass xx.


----------

